# Die Gezeichneten , a masterpiece



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Isn't this wonderful? The whole opera is awesome.

You can get it on DVD










:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

A great opera, indeed.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've listened to this opera on a CD from the library a couple of times and have been wondering whether to get the DVD. The overture (which Martin has posted) is particularly gorgeous, in fact I think it is the best part of the opera. I understand that the DVD is heavily cut - for example the whole of the Act 3 pantomime has gone, and the staging is rather odd and at the same time dull. I'm still in two minds.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I heard a radio broadcast of _Die Gezeichneten_ a few years ago - I think it was a New York Met production. I was very impressed. Schreker suffered from a triple whammy of bad luck - being Jewish in Nazi Germany, dying at a relatively young age, and being in the great tradition of Romantic music just as it was being declared "irrelevant" by the Modernists.

It's encouraging that Schreker, Ignaz Waghalter, Franz Schmidt, and their contemporaries are finally re-emerging as composers.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Didn't I review this DVD? I think I did. I'll look it up.

Indeed. Found it. I called it "highly recommended." Here's the link to the review:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11654-modern-opera-dvd-blu-2.html#post159923


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Didn't I review this DVD? I think I did. I'll look it up.
> 
> Indeed. Found it. I called it "highly recommended." Here's the link to the review:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/11654-modern-opera-dvd-blu-2.html#post159923


Oh thanks Alma, that's definitely tipped me to the "will probably buy" camp.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

You can buy just the CD...I love the DVD. I don't mind if it was cut...To be honest, the overture you have heard it is the main theme....The Capriccio CD is the best.

Martin


----------

